# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم عروض البيع والشراء  gpg pack nokia cables

## jroe21

لمن لديه كابلات نوكيا pack gpg cables nokia

----------


## bad68

شكرا شكرا شكر

----------

